# Any suggestions for Rhode Island??



## schr5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

We're so excited to be going to Bay Voyage Inn near Newport.  I've been trying to get a trade for 2 years and finally got it!  My parents are also going with us.  (mid-60's)  We want to cram as much sight-seeing into our week as possible.  But, we don't want to waste our time with activities that are not so great.  We are, of course, renting a car.  My husband wants to drive up to Maine and into Vermont.  I'm not so sure.  We will be there over Labor Day weekend, so maybe a drive over the weekend would be a good idea (to get away from Newport).  I am asking for a list of the must-see and must-do things around the area.  Any ideas?

Cindy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cindy,

If  you haven't already - check out the Eastern BBS City & Area Travel Weblinks Sticky at the top of the Eastern Forum - scroll down to see the recommendations for Rhode Island.

Richard


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 29, 2008)

In Newport we LOVED the mansion tours. Really interesting. There is also a path along the Ocean called the Cliffwalk which is fun.

If you like casinos there Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun in Ct, about an hour from Newport.


----------



## ausman (Jun 29, 2008)

4 tips:

1) Buy the $10 roll of tokens for the bridge,

2) Look in the stickies for Cap'n Vic's top 100

3) Ask for day passes at Long Wharf or Onshore and park there when in Newport, saves parking fees.

4) Do the Sunday brunch at Bay Voyage, somewhat pricy but worth it.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 29, 2008)

*thoughts for a New England trip*

Bay Voyage is great !! Friends of mine loved it there and found it more like an inn than a timeshare... that area is beautiful... Watch HIll is also very nice in Rhode Island.. if you venture north to Vermont, Manchester is fun for shopping and sightseeing.. Hildane ( Abe LIncoln summer house ) has spectacular views of the GreenMtn.... Newfane is a great little town in southern VT with a great country store... southern Maine ( I am looking for closer to RI) has Ogunquit and of course Kittery ( again if you like shopping /outlets... sounds nice.. check out Yankee.com  which has lots of restaurants and routes to travel.. have fun !


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cindy

I live about 40 minutes from Newport.

Newport Mansions are a must do. The Breakers in particular which is down a side street off the main drag of homes. These homes were only used 2-3 months of the year. Owned by the oil and railroad barons. Mrs Astors 400 list. http://www.newportmansions.org


CLiff Walk-http://www.cliffwalk.com

10 mile drive-Ocean Drive http://www.oceandrivenewport.com


Christmas Tree Shops-in Middletown/don't be fooled by the name
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/locations/7009.html


Downtown Newport-cobblestone streets and little shops and places to eat. Bannister's Wharf Bowen's Wharf  http://www.bowenswharf.com

The Black Pearl on the wharf is noted for their clam chowder. They do not have a very large menu for other items.

Also the Newport Chamber of Commerce is in the area with maps etc.

Newport Dinner Train-ok but not a must do-http://www.newportdinnertrain.com

Flo's Clam Shack-(cash only)-noted for their fried clams http://flosclamshack.net

Becky's BBQ-near Christmas shops. Have not been but heard it is good and my next place to eat. http://beckysbbq.info

My co worker goes to Newport often. I can find out the names of other restaurants from her. 

Coastal Maine is about 4-6 hours away from where you are if headed to Freeport. I would stay overnight for sure.

Coastal Maine -Kittery(Shopping outlet mecca) York ( Stonewall Kitchen main store,Brown's Ice Cream and Goldenrods, Old Port/ Portland great walking around place with cobblestone streets and plenty of places to eat and shop. Freeport Maine home of LLBean open 24/7 also quaint shopping outlet village,Kennebunk and Ogunquit(great beach, Bread & Rose Bakery and walking paths) Camden and Rockport area on Labor Day is Windjammer Weekend. You can tour the schooners. http://www.windjammerweekend.com


Cape Cod, Plymouth and Boston are shorter trips and there is so much to do.


Labor Day is the last NE hurrah before kids are back in school and there are minvans with parents dropping off college kids so the roads are busy. So do book a hotel now.


----------



## freewheelin01 (Jun 30, 2008)

Off season question - We are going to Newport in the beginning of November...

Are the mansions still open? How about the shops & restaurants?

Staying at Inn on the Harbor - so I am hoping we can walk to most local attactions. We will have a car, though, and are planning on a day trip to the Cape and one to Boston.

Keep the great suggestions coming!


----------



## theo (Jun 30, 2008)

*Remember holiday weekend traffic...*



schr5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband wants to drive up to Maine and into Vermont.  I'm not so sure.  We will be there over Labor Day weekend, so maybe a drive over the weekend would be a good idea (to get away from Newport).



With all due respect, as a native New Englander, please believe me when I tell you that you absolutely *DO NOT *want to venture forth into any such casual interstate travel to Maine, New Hampshire or Vermont from Rhode Island anytime during Labor Day weekend. As the last weekend of summer in the highly populated Northeast (gas prices notwithstanding) the sheer volume of traffic is, to say the very least --- quite impressive. Moreover, such multi-state travel is not exactly a quick or easy "day trip" and your odds of finding suitable lodging "spur of the moment" during that holiday weekend are likely somewhere squarely between slim and none.

Fwiw, my strong recommendation would be to stay close to your resort home base for that three day holiday weekend and undertake any such interstate journeys only *before or after* Labor Day weekend.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 30, 2008)

*yes dont forget stonewall kitchen, york harbor, ME*

Stonewall KItchen is a  treat.. great for stocking up on jams, mustards etc.. have lunch at the bistro or the restaurant... its right off the first exit for York  off route 95.. a must do !!!! York harbor is quaint but YOrk itself is kinda honky tonk I thought.... Ogunquit is much nicer with Harbor Candies which are yummy.... the mansions in RI I believe are open through the off season.. at least till Xmas as they decorate them so nicely !!!


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 30, 2008)

*Back to school early*



> Labor Day is the last NE hurrah before kids are back in school and there are minvans with parents dropping off college kids so the roads are busy.


I live 20  minutes from Newport and most of the local RI schools go back on or about 8/26, unfortunately.

You could take a drive to Beavertail and watch some nice kite flying.  Also don't forget about Mystic, CT (close to the casinos).

If you head to Maine, we can make it to the Kittery area in about 2 1/2 hrs, maybe 3 hrs from Newport (non-holiday).  We like the York Beach area.   

Have fun!


----------



## liborn2 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Plenty to do in Newport for a week..*

So much to see and do in Newport..Maine would be a vacation for another week..

Newport Visitor Center: Park and Ride. with discounts..you can take bus trip to Boston or Providence for the day.

http://www.gonewport.com/
Look at upcoming events...

http://www.newportfestivals.com/Irish-Festival/
Don't have to be Irish to enjoy the festival, scheduled for Labor Day weekend.

http://www.newportrestoration.com/roughPOINT/tour.html
My favorite Mansion, Doris Duke at Rough Point, more so if an animal lover, since Doris loved her animals..closes on Nov. 8th..
bring a blanket and lunch and enjoy the view, you will never want to leave.

http://www.newportgrand.com/
Get lucky and pay off the vacation only 5 minutes from Newport, gaming machines only, no tables.

Loved, loved, loved the Sunday Brunch at Bay Voyage Inn, the best salmon on my visit..Yum..food was excellent, beautiful water view as you dine.  Hint: If you see the Chocolate dipped Strawberries BEFORE your ready for them, Grab em.


----------



## mattman27 (Jul 1, 2008)

If you have never had clam cakes don't think that they sound nasty and must be terrible. In Narragansett there is a place called Aunt Carrie's. It has the Most AMAZING clam chowder and clam cakes. I have family near the area and get there ever 4-5 years. I am not lying when I say, "I occassionally wake up in the middle of the night craving and almost tasting the clam cakes". THIS IS NOT A JOKE. The place is an amazing local eatery. Great location at Point Judith in Narragansett and it's a New England treat. No one who I have told to go there has not enjoyed it. I can taste it now and I know my dreams will be amazing tonight. Awwww yeah.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jul 2, 2008)

freewheelin01 said:


> Off season question - We are going to Newport in the beginning of November...
> 
> Are the mansions still open? How about the shops & restaurants?
> 
> ...



The mansions and restaurants will still be open in November.  (Pick up a local newspaper.  Many restaurants offer discount specials in the off season)
Also check out Roger Williams Zoo (especially if you have kids) and the Newport Playhouse (comedy/dinner theatre).  If you go to Boston, you may want to take the 'T' (i.e. subway).  There's a station just outside of Boston in Quincy.


----------



## schr5 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow!!  Thanks for all of your great ideas.  I knew I could count on some help from Tuggers.  I think that maybe we will stay around RI instead of heading up to Maine.  Sounds like PLENTY to do in the area !!!

Cindy


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 6, 2008)

*that is so true*

I have been visiting Newport and Rhode Island for years and still find new things to do..its become a long lost friend..Plus with Providence, Boston so close..its a great launching pad to see other places.
I know you will love your vacation. Have the best of times.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 7, 2008)

Boudreau's is the name of the french restaurant my co worker recommended in downtown Newport for white linen dining. 

I live only 40 minutes away.


----------



## JudyP126 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Annie's Restaurant in Newport*

When we visited Newport in 2001, there was a restaurant called
Annie's that was really enjoyable.  Casual/great food. We also
took a nice boat ride at sunset.  If you go, be sure to take a
jacket. Also, it's supposed to be pretty nice on Block Island - you
need to take a boat over there. Newport is so pretty; you'll enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 6, 2008)

Try the Oak Hill Tavern in Kingston, RI. A local place.
If you go to New Bedford, Ma(Whaling Museum) try Alfredo's restaurant(Portugese Specialties).


----------



## schr5 (Aug 23, 2008)

What about heading to Mystic, CT over Labor Day weekend?  Do you think traffic will be crazy?  I am not familiar with the area at all!  Just looking for the least busy places over the holiday while staying in Newport.  Thanks.
Cindy


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 23, 2008)

From Newport cross the Pell bridge $2.00 toll each way and ride around Jamestown to see the lovely view and homes. There are no shops but there are a few restaurants.

In Bristol RI Colt State Park is worth a ride-no fees, ocean views and nice for a picnic.


----------



## susieq (Aug 23, 2008)

liborn2 said:


> So much to see and do in Newport..Maine would be a vacation for another week..
> 
> Newport Visitor Center: Park and Ride. with discounts..you can take bus trip to Boston or Providence for the day.
> 
> ...


GREAT SUGGESTIONS SO FAR!!  ​The Bay Voyage is our home resort ~ was going to point out all these links for you.  We love going down to Beavertail State Park for a picnic, (the end of the island), ~ watch all the ship traffic, or fish from the rocks, (salt water ~ no licence needed), you can see Newport from there ~ bring binoculars if you have them.  You have Fort Adams on the island also - kinda neat to explore - there are views everywhere.

Over the bridge in Newport, (the suggestion of tokens was a good one - cheaper that way), visit the Visitor's Center, (on the right just over the bridge), lots of info there.  Also when you park there - be sure to have your ticket validated, (first 1/2 hr is free), we haven't been in a while, but I thought the maximum parking fee for the day was $10. (maybe higher now)  Everything (except Mansions, Cliffwalk....) is within walking distance. The Newport Dinner Train leaves from that area - not sure on price or schedule - check it out.  Be sure to eat at The Pub on Bowen's Wharf, and Benjamin's too.  Take a Horse & Buggy ride to see the sights - my MIL loved it.

Have a fantastic time ~ and tell us all about it.  BTW - Labor Day week is my favorite time to go down there.  Weather is beautiful - and most schools have started, so it'll be less crowded.  Some shops may be closed - but some real bargains can be found in the others.  The last time we were there on Labor Day, that first weekend there was a ,"Farewell to Summer", cruise in the Harbor, (Newport),  which finished up with a fireworks display, it was wonderful.

Sue


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.newportdinnertrain.com/


Richard


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 23, 2008)

There used to be a coupon for the Newport dinner train in the entertainment book. We did this one anniversary. Mind you it goes ones way then just comes back on the same track. We enjoyed our lunch and it was something different not a wow but nice. There is one in Cape Cod as well.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 24, 2008)

See if you can get the receptionist to get you into the sister resort of Bay Voyage, Newport Overlook. If has much, much larger units.You should be able to do this is space available(off season).


----------



## schr5 (Aug 24, 2008)

My parents are going with us and they have rented a unit at Bay Voyage, so we will not be able to switch to Newport Overlook.  (Ours is a trade through RCI).  Thanks for the suggestion, though.  What about Mystic Seaport?  Is it as nice as it looks online?
Cindy


----------



## Bozoshoes (Aug 24, 2008)

*Don't leave the area!*

There is plenty to see and do in and around Newport/Jamestown, South County RI. But I must warn you Aunt Carrie's is probably the worst tourist trap in the state. They hire some kids that are waiting to start college in the Fall. They draw straws and the shortest one gets to be the Chef for the season. You are MUCH better off if you just cross the street  to Iggy's. The food at Bay Voyage is tops (former TS owner) Take the ferry to Newport from the dock at Jamestown. If you like baseball, catch a game at Cardine's field. Have a nice time!


----------



## ausman (Aug 24, 2008)

Mystic is worth a visit, and you can probably do it in conjunction with a visit to one of the CT Casinos. But, a lot of other things are worth a visit also, so much depends on personal taste.

Let us know later what you liked or disliked.

I've been going to Newport in some way since the late 70's and have seen it through gritty times and the timeshare developments until the utter Yuppiedom and Cruise ship visits of now. 

Would be nice to know what you enjoyed or didn't since this has been a fun thread to read.


----------



## sullco (Aug 25, 2008)

*Fast Ferry to Providence*

I skimmed the posts, so I apologize if this is a duplicate.  But there might still be a fast ferry from Newport to Providence when you are there.  It is public transportation run by the state and is a fun trip through the bay.

Providence is very cool, although hilly and a challenge for walking in some of the historic neighborhoods around Brown University.  

If all you do is a round trip on the ferry, it can be fun.

There is so much to do in RI that there is really no reason to try to drive elsewhere.  Remember this about Newport: the wealthiest people in the country chose this spot for their vacation spot--they had lots of choices so consider that an endorsement with some weight.

Finally, if you are a tennis fan, the Hall of Fame of Tennis on Bellevue is special--elegant, informative.


----------



## susieq (Aug 25, 2008)

schr5 said:


> My parents are going with us and they have rented a unit at Bay Voyage, so we will not be able to switch to Newport Overlook.  (Ours is a trade through RCI).  Thanks for the suggestion, though.  What about Mystic Seaport?  Is it as nice as it looks online?
> Cindy



Mystic is amazing..... I'm sure you'll love it.  It's not too far for a nice day trip too.  Also, going out over the Jamestown Bridge, (as opposed to The Newport Bridge), ~ there's no toll.  Have a Great Vacation in our "Home Resort".  

Sue


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 6, 2008)

*SO...How was your visit??? You had GREAT Weather...*

Just curious, with all the suggestions you received from TUG for your vacation..
how did you all do???
Any suggestions you can offer back?
Hoping for a positive feedback.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 8, 2008)

We stayed at the Fairfield LongWarf Resort in October 2003.  Many good suggestions have already been made.  You may wish to visit the church where JFK and Jacky were married.  There is also one of the oldest synagogues in the western hemisphere where President George Washington gave an address about freedom of religion. We are thinking about going back for the Jazz Festival one of these years.


----------

